# BIG GIRLS played nice yesterday!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The big girls were playing nice yesterday in East Matty. With rain overnight, the fields were too wet to plant, so Jacob and Nathan hit the water to scout in search of big girls. Needless to say they found a few. Best bite was mid-day and on a pink skitterwalk. They caught them in knee-thigh deep water and out a little deeper as well. All the big fish were released except one 6lber that inhaled the skitterwalk and wasnâ€™t going to make it. Biggest fish was 28.5 inches and went just over 8lbs caught on a pink skitterwalk using a Waterloo HP Lite rod. The bay is a little torn up now because of the weather that blew through last night, but it wonâ€™t take long for it to shape back up. If youâ€™re interested in targeting trophy trout, the time is NOW to call us and get on the books. This spring is going to be epic and the next two months are going to produce some giants! 
To book or get more details, contact Daniel:
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com for more details


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Short video of one of the trout caught and released on Monday. Weather forecast looks good for Thur-Sat for anyone interested in chasing a trophy trout!


----------

